# Dart frog Exo build (pic heavy)



## fatlad69

Well I thought it was about time I posted my resent build for my Tinc Patricia's. I have had the viv a while but only just got round to sorting it. So here goes.

First up was fruit fly proofing the viv. Exo's are notorious for large gaps and converting it is essential unless you want fruit flies everywhere. I started by unclipping the front vent. Please excuse the poor quality iPhone pictures.








I then cut a strip of insect netting to silicone to the vent.








The netting gives a nice finish and won't allow any flies through. The vent was clipped back into place.


----------



## fatlad69

*Next step*

The next step was to convert the lid. I hate the exo mesh as it tends to go rusty so I was not happy just covering it over. I started by removing the rubber tubbing that holds the mesh in place ( wear gloves as the splinters from the mesh hurt). Once removed I picked up some UV passing perspex from Dartfrog and had it cut to size and two 10mm holes drilled for misting nozzels. I also picked up some fine SS mesh for the top vent. I then replaced the rubber tubing and siliconed it in place.









The mesh was cut to size and held in place by the rubber tubing. This allows you to get a nice tight fit.

























Now the mesh is in place and silicone has dried.








A bead of silicone was added around the edge and the perspex put in place.








Finally as I am a bit OCD and like things neat and tidy I added some pvc trim pieces over the edge of the mesh wear it meets the perspex.








I think it give a nice factory finish.


----------



## fatlad69

*Silicone back and sides*

The next stage was to silicone the back and sides as I intend on using expanding foam and it gives a better view from the outside. I used black aquarium silicone and used a spreader to apply it. Ensure you do this in a well ventilated area as it literally made my eyes water. I siliconed the whole of the back, the front plinth and half the sides. I only do half the sides as I don't want a boxy look with the final result.








When the foam is applied you will just get a nice black gloss finish on the outside. The silicone will be trimmed afterwards.


----------



## fatlad69

I am afraid I didn't take any pictures during the application of the foam but this is how it turned out. I positioned bog wood and plant pots where I wanted them then foamed around it. I used aquarium tubing to run from the bottom of the pots for drainage.









Once the foam was dry the carving began. I didn't want too much of the floor space taken up with the background so I was drastic with the carving.


----------



## fatlad69

Originally I intended to install a waterfall but it leaked so I decided not to use it. The waterfall is in place on top of the false bottom in the next pictures.








I also added some liana branches.








As I originally intended on a waterfall I created a pump housing using eggcrate and expanding foam. I inserted a Petri dish into the foam and intend to have a cocco hut on top.
















I then covered the foam in rockoflex.
















Finally I finished the access hatch with epoxy resin and Ecco earth. Although I have changed the plans to use a pump I have kept the access hatch to make syphoning easier and also maintain the aquarium heater I have in the false bottom.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

good tips on the fly proofing mate, misses is sick of finding my flies all over the place


----------



## fatlad69

Exo's are almost impossible to completely fly proof but it should reduce the number of escapies dramatically.

Adam


----------



## soundstounite

nice work kiddo: victory:
the rocko is really pale in colour has Marc got some new stuff in? 

Stu


----------



## fatlad69

The next stage was to cover the foam in rockoflex. It's not essential to use rockoflex but I find it gives a better finish when appling the final tree fern/Ecco earth finish to the background.


----------



## fatlad69

soundstounite said:


> nice work kiddo: victory:
> the rocko is really pale in colour has Marc got some new stuff in?
> 
> Stu


No it was just the flash. The next picture shows the true colour.


----------



## fatlad69

I had a few problems with the epoxy taking ages to go off so thought I would try a new method. I used plastidip as recommended by Chrism to attach the tree fern Ecco earth mix. The plastidip is quite expensive and took a 750ml tin to complete the viv but the finish is excellent. Only time will tell how it stands up to the viv environment long term.








The silicone overlap was then removed to give a neat finish.


----------



## fatlad69

*Detailing*

Time for some detailing. I made roots and vines using aquarium air tubing, coat hanger wire down the middle to make it rigid then covered it in plastidip and tree fern. I siliconed the ends of the vines.








The vines were then attached with silicone and finished using the plastidip.








Several more vines were added and the viv started to take shape.
















You can see the clean lines the silicone gives.


----------



## fatlad69

Once the plastidip had dried I left it a couple of weeks. Next was to work out what to put in place of the waterfall. I had a piece of ghost wood nocking about and found the perfect spot for it.









Then I siliconed the supports for the false bottom.








Nearing the final stages now!


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

It looks very nice so far I really love those vines you made I think that's very clever. I'm currently making a custom background using expanding foam and GG but I didn't use drainige tubing on the pots like you did and the foam is all in place now does this now mean I'm totally screwed? Wish I'd seen this before I started my build


----------



## fatlad69

I didn't use them in a previous build I just punched some holes through the foam up into the bottom of the pot and it worked fine. I also added some hydro balls in the bottom and unless you really soak your viv when watering it should be fine.








And it's still going strong three year on.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Thanks think i will do that it's made me feel better, didn't want my entire build to be ruined after all that work. Definitely going to be borrowing a few of those ideas like the vines 

Good luck with your viv can't wait to see it planted up


----------



## fatlad69

*Lighting*

For the lighting I went with the arcadia pro canopy unfortunately it comes with a 12% UV bulb which I was concerned about. After taking advice from Ade, Mike and Arcadia John I am still going to use it. Thanks for the help guys. With the amount of cover in the viv and when the plants have grown in there should be plenty of spaces to self regulate. For the other canopy I have used a zoomed ultrasun bulb for plant growth, thanks Ade for recommending this its excellent.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69

*Planting*

So on with the planting. I used sphagnum peat moss and tree fern ( courtesy of Ade, cheers bud), orchid bark, sphagnum moss, oak leaves and cork bark pieces for drainage as the substrate. Springtails and woodlice were added along with a covering of oak leaves

I also aquired some cuttings from Ade as well as plants from terraworld and Dartfrog. I have used lots of small plants that will need to grow in. I tend to use a lot of plants to begin with and see what does well and which I kill.








































It still needs a few more plants for the pots in the background. I also have some cracking broms on the way courtesy of Mike, cheers bud.

I will post more pictures when it has grown in a bit.
Adam


----------



## Paul112

Looks fantastic!

Best,
Paul


----------



## fatlad69

Paul112 said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Best,
> Paul


Cheers, I am pleased with it. Will look much better when the broms arrive and it's grown in.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69

*Tinctorius Patricia*

And here are my girls who will eventually go into the viv.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I reckon you are just trying to tempt me for the new viv I'll be setting up soon. :lol2: As I said when you emailed me the pics, looking really nice bud. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> I reckon you are just trying to tempt me for the new viv I'll be setting up soon. :lol2: As I said when you emailed me the pics, looking really nice bud. : victory:
> 
> Ade


Cheers Ade, I am looking forward to seeing you new viv set up, not long now.

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook

It wont be a patch on this one bud structurally. 

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> It wont be a patch on this one bud structurally.
> 
> Ade


I have seen your vivs, you no that's not true.:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

*Broms!!!!*

The broms from Mike arrived today so I didn't waste anytime and got them mounted.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Tank looks ace mate, really nice  hope i can make on that nice some day I have to ask though do all bromeliads need to be tied to branches? I have about 6 different types but they are all in pots with soil from the guy off ebay because I want to plant up a 90x45x45 exo for a small African bullfrog


----------



## fatlad69

I think there are some that grow well in the substrate but most will rot unless mounted. Ask Gill at Justairplants she will be able to advise you.

Adam


----------



## Heart4Darts

Galactic Mushroom said:


> Tank looks ace mate, really nice  hope i can make on that nice some day I have to ask though do all bromeliads need to be tied to branches? I have about 6 different types but they are all in pots with soil from the guy off ebay because I want to plant up a 90x45x45 exo for a small African bullfrog


their known to rot when planted in soil, most people tend to attach them to either wood or their background/side walls.
i think the reason for rotting is they don't like to much moisture, the roots prefers to be dryish.


----------



## fatlad69

*Few more plants*

The pillow moss, sphagnum moss and begonias arrived today from terra world so I didn't waste anytime adding them. They are all beautiful plants so here's hoping they do well.
Sphagnum moss








Pillow moss








Begonias
















Finished viv


----------



## ronnyjodes

Stunning mate. The back structure looks great and I'll probably pinch the airline roots idea :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

That really is stunning- and I agree, the 'roots' really add to the look in a big way. :2thumb:


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Do you think gorrila glue would work for the vines or would it be to hard and not bend and crack? I remember I saw someone using bunched up pipe cleaners covered in silicone then eco earth that turned out well


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> Stunning mate. The back structure looks great and I'll probably pinch the airline roots idea :2thumb:


Cheers Mate. The vines are easy to make.


----------



## fatlad69

Ron Magpie said:


> That really is stunning- and I agree, the 'roots' really add to the look in a big way. :2thumb:


Thanks Ron


----------



## fatlad69

Galactic Mushroom said:


> Do you think gorrila glue would work for the vines or would it be to hard and not bend and crack? I remember I saw someone using bunched up pipe cleaners covered in silicone then eco earth that turned out well


It may work as long as you made them rigid to begin with. Silicone should also work well. I used coat hanger wire to make the vines rigid and they didn't require bending after the substrate was attached.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69

Just two weeks of T5 lighting and most of the plants are flourishing. The begonias are doing very well and I may have to move them or the brom as it may get overcrowded. The crypt at the bottom has started to change colour as well.


----------



## Boerboel

looking fantastic, i just hope mine turns out half as good as yours.


----------



## fatlad69

Boerboel said:


> looking fantastic, i just hope mine turns out half as good as yours.


Thanks! Just take your time and do lots of planning then you won't go wrong. This is only my second build using expanding foam. Looking forward to doing the next one. The one bit of essential advice is don't compromise on the lighting. This is the first time I have used T5HO's and it won't be the last.

Adam


----------



## jambo1984

That's a lovely looking viv mucka ..I think I might rob a couple of ideas..there's going to be some happy froggies in there


----------



## fatlad69

Cheers, I hope so.

Adam


----------



## bobo10

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers, I hope so.
> 
> Adam


Really enjoyed this thread, great work with the setup.


----------



## fatlad69

bobo10 said:


> Really enjoyed this thread, great work with the setup.


Thank you.:blush:


----------



## tokayfawcus

what did u attach the broms on the lianas with?


----------



## fatlad69

I just used plastic coated garden wire.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Hey good work A!! Looking rather 'dappa'


----------



## fatlad69

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Hey good work A!! Looking rather 'dappa'


Cheers. Were have you been bud, we've missed you.

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers. Were have you been bud, we've missed you.
> 
> Adam


Cheers mate! up to the neck in it @ James Towers : victory:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

adam

that is one nice looking viv, I am going to have to delve into this kind of thing very soon and have a question regarding the bottom. what do you use for the false bottom? do you use hydro balls and membrane or a grate? also do you know what the benefits are for the method of choice?

cheers mate

dane


----------



## fatlad69

I used filter grid from eBay but eggcrate works just as well. It helps reduce weight, is easier to syphon off excess water and you can fit an aquarium heater to raise air temp and humidity as I have done. Originally I was also going to fit a pump and have a waterfall but decided that it was more trouble than it was worth.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69

*A little update*

A little update. The brom on the right has been moved from the back to the liana vine as the Begonia Rex started to encroach on it. The broms have started to colour up and open and the amazonica vine on the right is growing like mad. Springtails and woodlice are flourishing and it won't be long till I move the frogs in.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

fatlad69 said:


> I used filter grid from eBay but eggcrate works just as well. It helps reduce weight, is easier to syphon off excess water and you can fit an aquarium heater to raise air temp and humidity as I have done. Originally I was also going to fit a pump and have a waterfall but decided that it was more trouble than it was worth.
> 
> Adam


perfect cheers mate I think I may also go down this route


----------



## Meefloaf

awesome work fella, got loads of idea's from this thread, been amazingly helpful. i have one question tho, how wide is your aquarium tubing and where do you get it from? i've found 5mm bu thats way too small


----------



## Liam Yule

Adam what's the plant there are the bottom left fella? And the nice pink one top left? 

Liam


----------



## fatlad69

The pink one is fittonia and the bottom left is a lesser tongue fern or if you mean the variegated one that's an aluminium plant.


----------



## fatlad69

Meefloaf said:


> awesome work fella, got loads of idea's from this thread, been amazingly helpful. i have one question tho, how wide is your aquarium tubing and where do you get it from? i've found 5mm bu thats way too small


I used some 5mm and the next size up not sure of the size probably 7 or 8 mm but both from B&Q.


----------



## chacmhaal

Nice work :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69

chacmhaal said:


> Nice work :2thumb:


Cheers!


----------



## Meefloaf

fatlad69 said:


> I used some 5mm and the next size up not sure of the size probably 7 or 8 mm but both from B&Q.


awesome, cheers man, threads an inspiration 

bought some rockoflex this evening aswell, cant wait to get all the bits here and begin to start the build


----------



## fatlad69

You will have to start a thread to show us how you get on.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## my_shed

Great looking viv mate, just came across this one  Quick question though, where the hell did you manage to source black foam?? I've only seen it in the states before now.....unless you moved?!

Dave


----------



## Wolfenrook

my_shed said:


> Great looking viv mate, just came across this one  Quick question though, where the hell did you manage to source black foam?? I've only seen it in the states before now.....unless you moved?!
> 
> Dave


Did you try looking for waterfall foam at all? That's what it's sold as over here usually. Just one place that sells it Black Waterfall Expanding Foam. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> Did you try looking for waterfall foam at all? That's what it's sold as over here usually. Just one place that sells it Black Waterfall Expanding Foam. : victory:
> 
> Ade


Thanks Ade, that was the only place I could find that sold it in the UK.


----------



## my_shed

Awesome, thanks guys :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf

got mine the other day, delivery was rather fast


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

using this thread as a guide to do mine mate, which I have started tonight.... its really not as easy as them pics look :notworthy:

I have managed to silicone one tank back and sides and bust the gun on the second tanks back.... arrrr im frustrated wanted to get both siliconed up tonight

and that stuff chokes ya don't it even dog :censor:ed off into garden away from the smell

great thread mate hope mine turn out half as good 

and grate to meet ya last weekend dude


----------



## Wolfenrook

That's the plus side with using black gold label sealant, expensive but doesn't give off ANY fumes. lol

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

*The frogs have moved in!*

The viv has grow in for a while so today I moved my two male tincs out of QT and added them to the viv along with my big female. The female has done nothing but chase the one male around every inch of the viv. Within an hour of them being in the viv the one males started calling. 








Note the one frog in the middle.








My trio of tincs.
















They think they are tree frogs. Lol








Chasing down her man.








Finally the happy couple, one of the males with frogzilla ( as Ade likes to call her ).


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

haha loving it mate! I think I need to back track through the pages to catchup.


----------



## soundstounite

Damn jees that is good to see,after the events at our place this is exactly what I wished for good luck Adam.Although I don't think you'll need that:no1:
Fabulous

Stu


----------



## fatlad69

soundstounite said:


> Damn jees that is good to see,after the events at our place this is exactly what I wished for good luck Adam.Although I don't think you'll need that:no1:
> Fabulous
> 
> Stu


The little trip into your living room doesn't seem to have phased him.:lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule

Mate, Looks awsome now that its grown in!:notworthy:


----------



## fatlad69

Liam Yule said:


> Mate, Looks awsome now that its grown in!:notworthy:


Cheers I am pleased with it.:flrt:


----------



## soundstounite

fatlad69 said:


> The little trip into your living room doesn't seem to have phased him.:lol2:


Na the frog looks fine...I've been in therapy though,it messed me up mate:lol2:

Stu


----------



## fatlad69

soundstounite said:


> Na the frog looks fine...I've been in therapy though,it messed me up mate:lol2:
> 
> Stu


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

rockoflex has sent me insane lol managed to cover 99% of the plastidip/exapanding foam today, reckon i'll be alright to cover the silicone with some plastidip ?


----------



## soundstounite

Meefloaf said:


> rockoflex has sent me insane lol managed to cover 99% of the plastidip/exapanding foam today, reckon i'll be alright to cover the silicone with some plastidip ?


Buddy I don't understand your post,have you covered the plastidip with rockoflex? Rocko should be the coat directly on the foam,mixed up fairly think penut butter,coverage should be really good.I haven't used plastidip,but have done somewhere about 15 vivs with rockoflex and had no problems

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf

Basically I painted on the rockoflex and then plastidip'd. However underneath the bottom of the cork bark, I'd not managed to cover some of the rockoflex, so wiped it off, this caused some of the plastidip to be loose. So I filled in the rest of the background to the bottom of the vivarium with foam and when I painted it with the plastidip, this caused the foam to shrink in some places. Yesterday I managed to cover 99% of the foam-covered-in-plastidip in black silicone, was wondering if doing an extra coat of plastidip to cover of dip to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> Basically I painted on the rockoflex and then plastidip'd. However underneath the bottom of the cork bark, I'd not managed to cover some of the rockoflex, so wiped it off, this caused some of the plastidip to be loose. So I filled in the rest of the background to the bottom of the vivarium with foam and when I painted it with the plastidip, this caused the foam to shrink in some places. Yesterday I managed to cover 99% of the foam-covered-in-plastidip in black silicone, was wondering if doing an extra coat of plastidip to cover of dip to fill in the gaps.


"It's all gone horribly wrong!"- I usually say this when I'm cooking, much to Daves' amusement! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

pretty much, missus has had to pick me up a few times during this build i must say. think the next time i won't use the rockoflex, personal thing, even tho others have used it to great effect, not for me i feel, too much can go wrong if you miss a mm lol. i missed out the part where i had to carve out two attempts of foaming the bottom bit because the foam didnt cure:bash: aha!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I admire very much some of the backgrounds shown on this site, but I can't be doing with it- first, it's always a faff, and second, I'm not convinced the frogs like it much anyway- certainly my tree and reed frogs prefer to roost on smooth glass. I generally use card or photographed backgrounds taped onto the outside, or sometimes the orginal Exo background, where appropriate. Once the plants take off, you don't see it much, anyway.


----------



## Meefloaf

think i got drawn into it because i've always built landscapes, as a kid i built volcano's for my figures aha, and various countryside for my trains and the such. i've enjoyed it, but i've been heart broken when it's seemed to be getting away from me. alas, i shall prevail, being a Leeds United fan i'm used to reveling in misery :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> think i got drawn into it because i've always built landscapes, as a kid i built volcano's for my figures aha, and various countryside for my trains and the such. i've enjoyed it, but i've been heart broken when it's seemed to be getting away from me. alas, i shall prevail, being a Leeds United fan i'm used to reveling in misery :lol2:


It could be worse- you could be a West Ham fan! :lol2: (I don't do football at all, BTW, but WH are the team local to my project, so I suppose I give them a bit of grudging supprt...).

I do very much like landscapes, though- there is a dual purpose in my vivs- to a) be relevant to the animals that live there and b) look good. 'a)' is most important to me, but 'b)' comes in too, since the vivs are in my living space.


----------



## Meefloaf

well i've found out just now that silicone and plastdip arn't the best of friends lol, think i'm going to just get a few more tubes of silicone, seal the ****er and pray for the best. future reference, silicone+expanding foam


----------



## fatlad69

Thought it was time for an update.
The cissus amazonica has gone mad stretching across the entire back top of the viv.








The begonia Rex is flowering.








As is the chirita just below their favourite basking spot.








Here is the male that doesn't stop calling.








The whole viv has grown in really well.


----------



## soundstounite

Stonking Adam:no1:,have you got eggs from them yet?

Stu


----------



## frogfreak

It looks great and so do the frogs!


----------



## fatlad69

Cheers Guys. No eggs yet, lots of calling and lots of chasing but nothing as I have seen yet.


----------



## soundstounite

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers Guys. No eggs yet, lots of calling and lots of chasing but nothing as I have seen yet.


Dude they are tincs they want MORE FOOD lol2:,soon buddy good luck with them kiddo,it will be fantastic to see you breeding tincs again

best

Stu


----------



## frogfreak

fatlad69 said:


> lots of calling and lots of chasing but nothing as I have seen yet.


It won't be long now! :mf_dribble:


----------



## fatlad69

I hope so. I have two males and one female. The other male hasn't had a look in. Lol


----------



## fatlad69

I have another female so I am working on a new viv to pair her up with the other male.


----------



## plasma234

Thanks a :censor:ing bunch, this made me realise i need a lot more plants  

What is that white flower in the bottom right? (sorry if it has been asked already)


----------



## jtg

Great build mate, can't wait to start mine.

What temp are you running at? You don't have a heat source in there other than the aquarium heater do you? How do you find it works?

Josh


----------



## Wolfenrook

Looks stunning bud! Lots of colour. : victory:



soundstounite said:


> Dude they are tincs they want MORE FOOD lol2:,soon buddy good luck with them kiddo,it will be fantastic to see you breeding tincs again
> 
> best
> 
> Stu


Really? I give mine too much and it just sits in the viv. :lol2: They don't eat any more than my pumilios or auratus.



plasma234 said:


> Thanks a :censor:ing bunch, this made me realise i need a lot more plants
> 
> What is that white flower in the bottom right? (sorry if it has been asked already)


That's a chirita tamiana, pretty sure it's one I gave him. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> Looks stunning bud! Lots of colour. : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I give mine too much and it just sits in the viv. :lol2: They don't eat any more than my pumilios or auratus.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a chirita tamiana, pretty sure it's one I gave him. : victory:
> 
> Ade


Yes it is one of yours and its doing very well. Cheers Bud!

I don't have a heat source and I have turned the aquarium heater off. Temps are around 21-22c at the bottom of the viv in the day and around 17-18c at night. The T5's give off more than enough heat.


----------



## fatlad69

plasma234 said:


> Thanks a :censor:ing bunch, this made me realise i need a lot more plants
> 
> What is that white flower in the bottom right? (sorry if it has been asked already)


I used lots of plants to see what grew well and to be honest most of them have. I may have to remove a few in the future.

As Ade said the plant you mentioned is a chirita and grows very well and flowers all the time.


----------



## Meefloaf

looking sexy fella!

went to the local reptile/amphibian shop today and they had my milk frogs in, must've been no more than 2cm and oh so cute, had to resist the "i can just take em home and quarantine them till their tanks ready now" excuse lol


----------



## fatlad69

*At last*

We the tincs have final produced some spawn. 6 eggs although one is a little small, just hope they go on to develop.









Next job it to build my tadpole rearing system, pics to follow in the next week or so.

Adam


----------



## GECKO MICK

Looks awesome buddy and good luck with the eggs.:2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Congrats on the eggs fella, fingers crossed they turn out ok for you


----------



## soundstounite

Well done mate,difficult to tell but it almost looks like development has started,anyway,I can come out of therapy now,good luck buddy

Stu


----------



## frogfreak

Nice! Good luck with them, Adam.


----------



## Liam Yule

Alright mate. Lovely to see your updates. and a big congrats! not been on this in a while... Time to catch up!:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

Thanks for you replies guys. It's been a long while since I had spawn so hopefully these will do ok. Just got to train up the father-in-law to look after them whilst I am on holiday later this year. Last time he stuggled with the feeding and we had a house full of fruit flies.:lol2:


----------



## oakwell

WOW great setup I am looking into my first setup and could only dream of this!!

Well done its a credit to you


----------



## fatlad69

oakwell said:


> WOW great setup I am looking into my first setup and could only dream of this!!
> 
> Well done its a credit to you


Cheers for your comments. It's not that hard to do believe me as I have no DIY skills at all.:lol2:


----------



## creg

Best exo terra ive ever seen. :notworthy:


----------



## fatlad69

creg said:


> Best exo terra ive ever seen. :notworthy:


I wouldn't go that far.:lol2: but cheers


----------



## Ron Magpie

fatlad69 said:


> I wouldn't go that far.:lol2: but cheers


You may not see it, but you have a real skill for design and layout, mate- enjoy it!


----------



## fatlad69

Ron Magpie said:


> You may not see it, but you have a real skill for design and layout, mate- enjoy it!


Thanks Ron, your too kind.

Adam


----------



## Ron Magpie

fatlad69 said:


> Thanks Ron, your too kind.
> 
> Adam


Nah, *too* kind would assume I don't really mean it- and I do.


----------



## SublimeSparo

hey, you mentioned you got your moss' from terra world...
as in the ebay shop? ive tried looking on there and cant find either of the ones you have. do you have to ask directly for them? if not couldyou post a link to them please


----------



## fatlad69

They don't always have it for sale. I just keep checking but you could always email him.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SublimeSparo

fatlad69 said:


> They don't always have it for sale. I just keep checking but you could always email him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



Cheers, i'll send him an email an find out.


----------



## fatlad69

*Update*

So less than 2 weeks since my last lot of eggs and the randy gits were at it again.
Not the best of pictures.








I then went away for the weekend and came back to find these.









The first batch are developing nicely and now the other male has started to call.


----------



## frogfreak

.....and they're off! :2thumb:


----------



## jtg

Quick question regarding the background part of this build.
When you applied the ecco earth to the back, did you apply it wet or did you let it dry out before putting it on?
Im currently in the background stage and have just made up some exoterra plantation soil. I've added the water but don't know if I should let it dry out before applying it...

Josh


----------



## fatlad69

jtg said:


> Quick question regarding the background part of this build.
> When you applied the ecco earth to the back, did you apply it wet or did you let it dry out before putting it on?
> Im currently in the background stage and have just made up some exoterra plantation soil. I've added the water but don't know if I should let it dry out before applying it...
> 
> Josh


Yes it was totally bone dry. If you want to speed up the drying process pop it in the oven.

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Adam, what's the benefit of using the black foam against the 'normal' foam. It is purely for synthetics or is there an underlying purpose?


----------



## fatlad69

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Adam, what's the benefit of using the black foam against the 'normal' foam. It is purely for synthetics or is there an underlying purpose?


Partly because if any was exposed it wouldn't be so obvious. The main reason is its totally safe for using around fish therefore I don't think it would pose a risk to the frogs.


----------



## fatlad69

*Update*

Well the viv is several months old and doing well. I lost some plants but those still alive are doing well.









The frogs have been laying regularly but most of the eggs have gone mouldy, about 1 in 5 develop. I have also lost some tads early on and the only thing I can put it all down to is the heat.

I built myself a rearing system out of a rub and I am really pleased with the results.









The tads have grown well with minimal water changes and now have developed their back legs.

















The beauty of using a rub is it has a lid which stops the dogs from stopping by for a drink.:lol2:


----------



## strabo

that a nice job of planting, was finding it a bit diff finding something that was robust enough for WTF`S bumped into some nice ferns in morrisons today £2 each (my kind of price ) and a couple of diff ones I got yesterday from tesco £3 (got the wife to buy em as she liked the pots they came in :lol2
all I need now is some nice branches. am off for a bit of a forage to my local woods tomorrow rain permitting)...then my frogs I cat wait for them to go in.
so nice person has been holding me 3 frogs till I was ready for them...
hopefully in the next 4 days...:2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

I'm digging that tad rearing system Adam. Fancy shedding a bit more light on how you did it mate?


----------



## fatlad69

Good old Porthos is great for whites but does tend to grow like mad. It is tolerant of most conditions and almost impossible to kill. You can get it off eBay ( terra world) nice and cheap.


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> I'm digging that tad rearing system Adam. Fancy shedding a bit more light on how you did it mate?


I bought a 21ltr RUB that came with two divided trays. I just use the one tray and cut holes in the bottom with a hole saw then attached SS mesh to the bottom. Silicone doesn't work very well on RUBS so I ended up using a glue gun to glue the mesh. I sandwiched the mesh between the RUB and some black viv trim and so far so good. Trying to find an adhesive that was phib safe and stuck to polyurethane was a right pain. I glued two sections of L trim to the sides to support the tray and just added a small internal filter (£8 off eBay) underneath. Seems to be working well. I am going to get a plain 21ltr RUB and use the spare tray to make another one. It probably cost me £40 in total which is far cheaper than paying £100+ for a glass one and its much more portable. In fact I put it in the back of the car to take to Ade's as he kindly offered to look after the tads whilst I was on holiday. With the lid I only lost a few mls of water in the boot and all the tads were fine.

When I get round to making another I will do a thread.

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

fatlad69 said:


> When I get round to making another I will do a thread.


He aint just a pretty face! Adam has brains as well as brawn. :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

fatlad69 said:


> I bought a 21ltr RUB that came with two divided trays. I just use the one tray and cut holes in the bottom with a hole saw then attached SS mesh to the bottom. Silicone doesn't work very well on RUBS so I ended up using a glue gun to glue the mesh. I sandwiched the mesh between the RUB and some black viv trim and so far so good. Trying to find an adhesive that was phib safe and stuck to polyurethane was a right pain. I glued two sections of L trim to the sides to support the tray and just added a small internal filter (£8 off eBay) underneath. Seems to be working well. I am going to get a plain 21ltr RUB and use the spare tray to make another one. It probably cost me £40 in total which is far cheaper than paying £100+ for a glass one and its much more portable. In fact I put it in the back of the car to take to Ade's as he kindly offered to look after the tads whilst I was on holiday. With the lid I only lost a few mls of water in the boot and all the tads were fine.
> 
> When I get round to making another I will do a thread.
> 
> Adam


 
Cheers buddy. It was the sperate sections I was interested in as I just couldn't figure out how you'd done it. I was wondering you you did the ff mesh in the bottom too. It's impressive fella and like you say it must be nice and light if you need to move it anywhere.


----------



## soundstounite

Great stuff Adam all of it the viv the tad gizmo DA whole shebang,bloody ace:no1:

Ha mate tis even more special for us having a tiny helping hand,those lads were such gorgeous frogs we were both instantly smitten,I never told you how much we didn't want to ring you:gasp: to come get:blush:.

Buddy just brain storming on the tads,do you use vit A at all? I'm sure you are right but nowt to be lost by asking
Stoked for ya bro both of us are
best

Stu


----------



## fatlad69

soundstounite said:


> Great stuff Adam all of it the viv the tad gizmo DA whole shebang,bloody ace:no1:
> 
> Ha mate tis even more special for us having a tiny helping hand,those lads were such gorgeous frogs we were both instantly smitten,I never told you how much we didn't want to ring you:gasp: to come get:blush:.
> 
> Buddy just brain storming on the tads,do you use vit A at all? I'm sure you are right but nowt to be lost by asking
> Stoked for ya bro both of us are
> best
> 
> Stu


Hi Stu,

I think I am more fond of those frogs because of there journey. I really appreciated your help in getting them to me. People like yourself going that extra mile is why I enjoy the hobby so much, there is a lot of trust in fellow phib keepers.

As for the vit A I use it once a month. However I have read a thread on DB where someone was having the same issue and they advised vit A every two weeks. The reason I think it's the heat is way back when I first kept darts ( must be over 10 years back) vit A was not readily available and people didn't even realise its benefits yet I never had a problem with eggs going mouldy and I raise 100+ tads no bother.


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> Cheers buddy. It was the sperate sections I was interested in as I just couldn't figure out how you'd done it. I was wondering you you did the ff mesh in the bottom too. It's impressive fella and like you say it must be nice and light if you need to move it anywhere.


I got the idea years back when I used to keep my tads in a tray designed for stationary. It was a pain changing the water daily when I had 70 tads at any one time. Using the filter really cuts down on the time. Just need to find a phib safe adhesive that works on polypropylene.


----------



## fatlad69

Terrarium Supplies said:


> He aint just a pretty face! Adam has brains as well as brawn. :2thumb:


Cheers James, don't know about the Braun bit though.:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## fatlad69

Here you go Stu, just for you the lads you picked up for me.









And the one who had the little adventure in your living room. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers James, don't know about the Braun bit though.:lol2::whistling2:





fatlad69 said:


> Here you go Stu, just for you the lads you picked up for me.
> image
> 
> And the one who had the little adventure in your living room. :lol2:
> image


The frogs have brawn, at least- mate, we'll take the rest on trust! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite

fatlad69 said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> I think I am more fond of those frogs because of there journey. I really appreciated your help in getting them to me. People like yourself going that extra mile is why I enjoy the hobby so much, there is a lot of trust in fellow phib keepers.
> 
> As for the vit A I use it once a month. However I have read a thread on DB where someone was having the same issue and they advised vit A every two weeks. The reason I think it's the heat is way back when I first kept darts ( must be over 10 years back) vit A was not readily available and people didn't even realise its benefits yet I never had a problem with eggs going mouldy and I raise 100+ tads no bother.


Buddy,if we a small tight knit,but slightly mad:no1:,bunch of amphibian keepers can't help each other,when the chips are down,ahh mate,what can I say,:gasp:
I'll also have folks know Adam returned the favour,by grabbing some little tubs for me and went out of his way to do so, at the drop of a hat. The minute he realized we needed a hand,the dude had it sorted. This favour was repaid and some thankyou mate!!!!!! I'd been trying to grab what I wanted for ages...sorted!!

Adam we do use vit A twice a month.

Buddy I don't know it is the be all and end all,I just think it nailed the tiny problem I had with sls in those mysties.But before I started using it we already had cracking results,way better than I ever dreamed of. So yeah sure I also know it can be done without,:2thumb: I think once we get to a certain level of husbandry,essentially we are also knit picking to pull in those last few %. Mind those last few % interest me emensely. It is striving for those that gradually moves us(hobby) forward,methinks.

Oh mate thanks so much for the pics,they look fantastic,I'll cherish being part of this all be it on a tiny tiny level,I doubt I'll ever get over that little guy walking straight up to me either and just letting me calmly pick him up...bloody wonderful. But in all honestly I think all praise is yours not mine!!!!!

Still think I should have stolen them though:Na_Na_Na_Na: LMFAO 

Good for you bro: great frogs, great keeper, great viv great tad gizmo and another froggy mate for good measure

very very cool

Stu


----------



## fatlad69

soundstounite said:


> Buddy,if we a small tight knit,but slightly mad:no1:,bunch of amphibian keepers can't help each other,when the chips are down,ahh mate,what can I say,:gasp:
> I'll also have folks know Adam returned the favour,by grabbing some little tubs for me and went out of his way to do so, at the drop of a hat. The minute he realized we needed a hand,the dude had it sorted. This favour was repaid and some thankyou mate!!!!!! I'd been trying to grab what I wanted for ages...sorted!!
> 
> Adam we do use vit A twice a month.
> 
> Buddy I don't know it is the be all and end all,I just think it nailed the tiny problem I had with sls in those mysties.But before I started using it we already had cracking results,way better than I ever dreamed of. So yeah sure I also know it can be done without,:2thumb: I think once we get to a certain level of husbandry,essentially we are also knit picking to pull in those last few %. Mind those last few % interest me emensely. It is striving for those that gradually moves us(hobby) forward,methinks.
> 
> Oh mate thanks so much for the pics,they look fantastic,I'll cherish being part of this all be it on a tiny tiny level,I doubt I'll ever get over that little guy walking straight up to me either and just letting me calmly pick him up...bloody wonderful. But in all honestly I think all praise is yours not mine!!!!!
> 
> Still think I should have stolen them though:Na_Na_Na_Na: LMFAO
> 
> Good for you bro: great frogs, great keeper, great viv great tad gizmo and another froggy mate for good measure
> 
> very very cool
> 
> Stu


Cheers mate, you are too kind.

Adam


----------



## Trixtabella

fatlad69 said:


> The next stage was to silicone the back and sides as I intend on using expanding foam and it gives a better view from the outside. I used black aquarium silicone and used a spreader to apply it. Ensure you do this in a well ventilated area as it literally made my eyes water. I siliconed the whole of the back, the front plinth and half the sides. I only do half the sides as I don't want a boxy look with the final result.
> image
> When the foam is applied you will just get a nice black gloss finish on the outside. The silicone will be trimmed afterwards.
> image



Just wondering how much silcone you used? If you can remeber. Just starting converting my own and currently buying supplies in. Ta.


----------



## fatlad69

Trixtabella said:


> Just wondering how much silcone you used? If you can remeber. Just starting converting my own and currently buying supplies in. Ta.


Can't remember exactly but I think it was about 1tube.


----------



## Trixtabella

fatlad69 said:


> Can't remember exactly but I think it was about 1tube.


Thanks, finding your step by step really useful. I have a planted viv at the minute but my new one I wanted to do the background myself. Find yours really easy to follow.


----------



## fatlad69

Trixtabella said:


> Thanks, finding your step by step really useful. I have a planted viv at the minute but my new one I wanted to do the background myself. Find yours really easy to follow.


Thanks, probably because I am a bit simple myself.:lol2:


----------



## UpLink

Wow what a great habbitat you've made. Gt a couple questions of you don't mind answering. With the false botto, do you have to drain the water from the bottom or do you just leave it to evaporate? Also with the small gap in between the exo doors did you just leave it or do something to stop the fruit flies getting out? 

Cheers


----------



## fatlad69

UpLink said:


> Wow what a great habbitat you've made. Gt a couple questions of you don't mind answering. With the false botto, do you have to drain the water from the bottom or do you just leave it to evaporate? Also with the small gap in between the exo doors did you just leave it or do something to stop the fruit flies getting out?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your nice comments. Yes I do drain the bottom but only had to do it twice since I set up the viv. I am lucky as there was no gap between the doors however on a previous exo build I used terra safe from Dartfrog to seal the gap.

Adam


----------



## UpLink

fatlad69 said:


> Thanks for your nice comments. Yes I do drain the bottom but only had to do it twice since I set up the viv. I am lucky as there was no gap between the doors however on a previous exo build I used terra safe from Dartfrog to seal the gap.
> 
> Adam


Thanks for the reply, doing lots and lots of reading on potentially keeping frogs down the line would you recommend an exo terrarium or an ENT style setup?

Hope you don't mind me picking your brains


----------



## fatlad69

UpLink said:


> Thanks for the reply, doing lots and lots of reading on potentially keeping frogs down the line would you recommend an exo terrarium or an ENT style setup?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me picking your brains


Personally I would go with an ENT setup and this is what I am building at present. The Exo's look good but by the time you have converted it you could have built two ENT vivs. I got mine from DMS vivaria and I am really pleased with the quality.

Adam


----------



## UpLink

fatlad69 said:


> Thanks for your nice comments. Yes I do drain the bottom but only had to do it twice since I set up the viv. I am lucky as there was no gap between the doors however on a previous exo build I used terra safe from Dartfrog to seal the gap.
> 
> Adam


Thanks Adam I will stop hijacking your thread now :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

UpLink said:


> Thanks Adam I will stop hijacking your thread now :2thumb:


It wouldn't be the RFUK amphibians section without thread hijacking. :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule

Wolfenrook said:


> It wouldn't be the RFUK amphibians section without thread hijacking. :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2:


Hijacking, Whats that?:whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf

ponderage, got some very fine mesh 0.4mm, 2sheets 30x30cm, that'll leave roughlt 10-15x60cm strip to cover, was thinking of using a strip of normal perspex we sell at work, it wont have a light on it and will sit probably at the front of the viv.


----------



## fatlad69

Meefloaf said:


> ponderage, got some very fine mesh 0.4mm, 2sheets 30x30cm, that'll leave roughlt 10-15x60cm strip to cover, was thinking of using a strip of normal perspex we sell at work, it wont have a light on it and will sit probably at the front of the viv.


The only thing I will say about perspex is it warps especially when is warm and humid. Lexan seems to fare better but a price of glass that size wouldn't cost too much. I has two sheets to replace the perspex on this viv due to warping and it cost about £20 with the edges polished.


----------



## Meefloaf

any specific glass i should ask for ? sorry, i have not a clue about glass lol

also, how would you recommend installing the glass onto exo plastic lid ? i was thinking of making a wooden frame to replace the exo etc and sealing it


----------



## fatlad69

I used optiwhite but 4mm plain glass does the job fine. As for attaching I used the frame with the exo as show in the early part of this thread. Carefully removed the rubber seal, took out the mesh. I then placed the mesh strip for the vent into the grooves of the lid, added some silicone into the grooves and replaced the rubber seal. This holds the mesh nice and taught. Once dry I siliconed the glass panels in place and used some viv edge trim to cover the edge of the mesh. It looks really neat and the lid remains intact if you want to go back to an all mesh lid.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69

*Tad update*

Well the tads are doing well. 6 have back legs









One has his front legs and will be moved to a morphing out tub tomorrow.








1 is growing up nicely!








6 tads are developing.








And they have just laid a clutch of 8 today.









I think I am going to be quit busy over the next few months.:whistling2:


----------



## AndyMilts

That's such a cool Viv love some of the details really amazing


----------



## Ron Magpie

AndyMilts said:


> That's such a cool Viv love some of the details really amazing


Adam's pretty damn clever, on the quiet... : victory:


----------



## soundstounite

Tadpoles look great mate, ha you are going to be playing with some springtails me thinks and erm some more springtals oh and some......:lol2:

Fabulous kiddo brings me much joy seeing this:jump::jump::jump:

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

Finally saw Adam's frogs today, his female is HUGE! She has to have been wild caught, no way do you see tincs the size of her from CB. lol She's the size of a full grown terriblis!! :O

His vivs are really nicely done too, and his racking well done. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Finally saw Adam's frogs today, his female is HUGE! She has to have been wild caught, no way do you see tincs the size of her from CB. lol She's the size of a full grown terriblis!! :O
> 
> His vivs are really nicely done too, and his racking well done.
> 
> Ade


Totally believe the quality of the vivs Ade and what he does:2thumb:. I wonder if it is possible though to get these tincs up to size by separation, through the rearing stages. I've got a long way to go to find out though,a hell of a long way and a long time waiting. The more I slowly learn the more I feel this might just be the hardest thing to achieve in dart keeping

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf

so i've got this spare exo, and gonna slowly build it on my days off etc, slowly. where's the best place to get egg crate


----------



## fatlad69

Thanks guys you are too kind.




Meefloaf said:


> so i've got this spare exo, and gonna slowly build it on my days off etc, slowly. where's the best place to get egg crate


I got my egg crate from eBay. You can sometimes get it from aquatic shops as filter grid.


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> Finally saw Adam's frogs today, his female is HUGE! She has to have been wild caught, no way do you see tincs the size of her from CB. lol She's the size of a full grown terriblis!! :O
> 
> His vivs are really nicely done too, and his racking well done.
> 
> Ade


That's frogzilla she is a real beauty about 5 years old now.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69

soundstounite said:


> Tadpoles look great mate, ha you are going to be playing with some springtails me thinks and erm some more springtals oh and some......:lol2:
> 
> Fabulous kiddo brings me much joy seeing this:jump::jump::jump:
> 
> Stu


Certainly will. Stu if you are bringing any to BAKS I will take a couple of cultures.

Adam


----------



## Meefloaf

ten sheets 27x16inch may seem excessive, but it works out £3.25a piece


----------



## fatlad69

Meefloaf said:


> ten sheets 27x16inch may seem excessive, but it works out £3.25a piece


Well I am sure you will find use for them and you can sell on what you don't need.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Meefloaf said:


> ten sheets 27x16inch may seem excessive, but it works out £3.25a piece


Feel free to bring them with you to BAKS, you never know you mind find somebody there wanting to buy some off you. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> Feel free to bring them with you to BAKS, you never know you mind find somebody there wanting to buy some off you. : victory:
> 
> Ade


I was about to say the same thing, great minds think alike!


----------



## Meefloaf

regarding lexan, was thinking of getting two sheets 20x30cm, bout £4 each at 2mm, that thick enough?


----------



## fatlad69

Meefloaf said:


> regarding lexan, was thinking of getting two sheets 20x30cm, bout £4 each at 2mm, that thick enough?


To be honest I am not sure. Lexan is pretty rigid but 2mm is not that thick. Ade uses Lexan so may be able to advise you better.

Adam


----------



## Meefloaf

sorry Adam, i got confused with threads:blush:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I usually use the 4mm. I may have used 3mm last time though I can't remember. :lol2:

It's stupidly strong stuff anyway, and resists scratching too. I think I demonstrated to Adam once just how tough it is by walloping it one into the floor. :lol2: The one thing to mention though, DON'T try to use normal silicone with it. Silicone isn't designed for plastics, it'll just peel off in the end. That's why I bought some Gold Label pond sealer last time, as this DOES stick plastics. : victory:

Goes to messure the last bit of lexan...

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Right, the last stuff I used is 5mm lexan. :lol2:

The UVx acrylic on my cauchero though is 2mm stuff.

End of the day, neither gets any weight put on them, and they're lids. I wouldn't use anything under 4mm for walls.

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf

awesome, cheers man, i'll get the 4mm as it is under a quid more than the 2mm. one thing i keep pondering tho, is that damn exo terra lid being flimsy and awkward cross through it


----------



## Wolfenrook

Meefloaf said:


> awesome, cheers man, i'll get the 4mm as it is under a quid more than the 2mm. one thing i keep pondering tho, is that damn exo terra lid being flimsy and awkward cross through it


See the link I PM'd you. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf

yup, replied over on the baks forum lol


----------



## soundstounite

fatlad69 said:


> Certainly will. Stu if you are bringing any to BAKS I will take a couple of cultures.
> 
> Adam


If I can Adam i'll bring you a couple,I'm more than a little braindead at the mment,ha what's new. I nearly clobbered two monster cultures these last few days and another a week or two back. Overfeeding yeast to a stupidly productive culture being my problem. Our sinella or going nuts,cool because of what i'm piling into the big tincs,but i'm starting to walk a tight rope with them.Give them the grub to last a few days and not opening the tub daily and i'm going pay properly soon.I just need to make sure they really are Ok,which i'll know by baks. Adam i've been using this method for a good 18months plus now,never had this problem before,you've seen what we do and know first hand that the cultures are pretty productive,but i've had a few of late that are silly in numbers,only in this one species. A wonderful irony to this,yonks of trying to get it right,get it spot on and bosh damn close to dropping the ball....DOH

Sorry to be vague mate,I just need to be sure where I stand tis all:blush:Mind there are sure to be other guys there,with cultures so i'm sure you'll be ok:2thumb:

best

Stu


----------



## Chameleon80

fatlad69 said:


> The next step was to convert the lid. I hate the exo mesh as it tends to go rusty so I was not happy just covering it over. I started by removing the rubber tubbing that holds the mesh in place ( wear gloves as the splinters from the mesh hurt). Once removed I picked up some UV passing perspex from Dartfrog and had it cut to size and two 10mm holes drilled for misting nozzels. I also picked up some fine SS mesh for the top vent. I then replaced the rubber tubing and siliconed it in place.
> image
> 
> The mesh was cut to size and held in place by the rubber tubing. This allows you to get a nice tight fit.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> Now the mesh is in place and silicone has dried.image
> A bead of silicone was added around the edge and the perspex put in place.
> image
> Finally as I am a bit OCD and like things neat and tidy I added some pvc trim pieces over the edge of the mesh wear it meets the perspex.
> image
> I think it give a nice factory finish.
> image



Hello

I know this is a old post but maybe can you remember where you bought this tiny holes mesh?

Thank you
Chameleon80


----------



## frogman955

Miscellaneous Price List



Mike


----------



## demon3000

just found this post........looks stunning...well done :2thumb::2thumb:


----------

